

Ask HN: What's the most promising field in A.I? - ericthegoodking


======
o1iver
Define "most promising". I think deep learning is currently pretty hot and
many people seem to think it will be very useful in the future.

~~~
ericthegoodking
"most promising": the potential to have a large impact in future.

------
seiji
Left field. It's where all the good ideas come from.

------
SamReidHughes
Over what timescale?

~~~
ericthegoodking
in future (e.g in 5-30 yrs)

